

MS-DOS runs the US Army's food service management system - theunamedguy
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS-DOS#mediaviewer/File:US_Navy_110129-N-7676W-152_Culinary_Specialist_3rd_Class_John_Smith_uses_the_existing_DOS-based_food_service_management_system_aboard_the_aircraft.jpg

======
m1k3r420
When I worked at Burger King a few years back, they used something very
similar for stock control and daily takings.

------
sebastianavina
I don't have any problem with them using ms-dos because maybe its a good
system, and there is no need to change it. But the pic with the floppy
disks...

Where do they buy floppies? drives? motherboards for those drives?

~~~
CompuHacker
There's a site selling floppy disks/drives, and their "gold standard" is the
modular Dell laptop floppy drive (which has USB, and is recent). And disks
aren't in short supply.

